# Planting AND foraging



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Opinions & suggestions needed, ya'll! 

Our group has about 50 wooded acres (well, maybe 8-10 cleared) & we are slowly working our way thru the woods/underbrush to see what we have in the way of natural edibles. So far we've found things like wild blackberries, poke weed, & acorns. Also dandelions, of course. Maybe a few cattails down by a pond. 

What I'm wondering is, if we can't/don't find things like, oh, nettles or ground nuts, is it possible to "seed" a forest ahead of time? Are seeds for such things sold? Or seedlings? :scratch

Obviously we are also planting a "normal" garden, as well as caches of MRE-type stuff, but would like a Plan B (or C) should we need it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

What you are talking about is what a lot of permaculture people have been doing for some time (and humans throughout pre-history) specifically edible forest type stuff. Getting the stuff can sometimes be a bit tricky but it can certainly be done either buying, trading online, or finding the plants and moving them.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

This is such a brilliant idea! I'm totally looking into this for my area.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Getting the stuff can sometimes be a bit tricky but it can certainly be done either buying, trading online, or finding the plants and moving them.


That's part of my issue...I see books, courses, videos, etc but nothing where you can actually buy the seeds or plants....:dunno:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

We have dealt with that a bit too, we wanted to get some native jerusalem artichokes (sunchokes) everyone says "No problem you can get them all over" well I am still not sure where "all over" is I did find some eventually though. S.O had the same trouble tracking down some wild herbs that I couldn't recall where they grew.

The reason I mentioned the permaculture is that they tend to be a fairly helpful (if strange) bunch and if you could find some in your area they might have what you need:dunno:
There are a few companies selling some native seeds and plants in Canada, often for reclamation purposes, there must be some in the states. Whether or not they have what you are looking for especially if it doesn't typically grow from seed is another story. I am sure others must have info.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

A friend of mine on another forum recommended this book. i got it a month or so ago and have gotten thru a few chapters (not much time to read right now with the garden coming in) and it has turned out to be a very interesting book and concept. A lot of it depends on what your property has on it at the start, but anything can be developed into a self sustaining place.

IIRC there are some weblinks to different places to purchase plants and seed from.

http://www.amazon.com/Creating-Forest-Garden-Working-Nature/dp/1900322625/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376699610&sr=1-4&keywords=forest+gardening


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

What I know isn't much, but I'll gladly share.

Pawpaws are understory trees (and they like being near black walnuts), so they're good for the woods. They spread via suckers, so you can get a whole colony that's the same genetic make-up. Plant seedlings from different sources to ensure genetic diversity for the sake of producing fruit. Seedlings take a few years before they produce, but grafted trees produce more rapidly. However, grafted trees will sucker from the root stock (whatever that is) and not the desireable grafted tree, while seedlings will sucker the same tree that you planted.

Blackberries can take partial shade, so they can grow on the edges of woods, or in a clearing.

There are some huckleberries that can grow in complete shade, and therefore make a good woodland fruit source. Other huckleberries require full sun to part shade.

Hazelnuts produce more in the sun than in the woods, but they will produce in both locations. They grow rapidly.

Elderberry suckers and spreads pretty well. It's good to get some different varieties for better fruit production. I've read some places that they should be planted in full sun, other sources say part sun is fine. I've planted some in full sun and they're spreading well, but we also had some wild ones show up in lighter areas of our woods, and they're doing much, much better (both in fruit production and in spreading). Could be the different varieties, though, and not the location that's the issue. Red elderberries are not edible, but purple/black are.

Native plums like full sun, while native cherry (black cherry) will tolerate light shade.

Best way I've found to buy blueberry bushes is when they go on clearance at Lowe's. 

Here are some links that might be of interest:
Willis Orchards - decent prices on brambles, pawpaws and elderberries
Stark Brothers - higher prices than Willis, but a quality company
Cold Stream Farm - the more you buy (of each item), the cheaper it gets - great 'native' selection
DNT Nursery - wholesale, but with high minimums (I have yet to deal with this company personally, but they have black huckleberries...)

Forgive my disjointed-sounding post. I'm dead tired, and I have several people of different sizes here wanting my attention. Silly people.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've looked up a number of vendors in the past that center on native edible/medicinal plants but the only one that comes to mind right away is

http://www.sandmountainherbs.com/index.html

A lot of the things this guy sells will grow fine in the wild.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas, ya'll!

Cowboy - one of our members actually found someone on CL who was selling sunchokes; he grabbed 'em & now we have a little patch behind the practice range! 

Davarm - I see Sand Mtn has ground nuts, which I'm in the market for. :thumbraise:

GG - I've gotten my blueberries from Home Depot; had to cover them with an old lace curtain to keep the birds away from them!! 

Anyone have opinions on the most nutrionally dense "wild" plants...?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I think this is a must! Anyone that has any kinds of 'wild' land around them should try to plant any kind of wild edible (or otherwise useful plants) possible. Think of all the areas around you that are just weeds, might as well at least try to replace them with something useful.
Berries seem to be the obvious choice, but think about it. Most plants will end up growing like weeds if theyre untended. I have tons of tomato plants that crop of everywhere in my garden. Tobacco spreads like crazy, as do lots of herbs (mints, lemon balm, etc). Get some relatively mature plants, clear a small space for em and let em go. Kudzu comes to mind, but I dont think thats something you just want to go crazy near you, lest it take over.
Beans, and other vine/climbing plants, squash, cukes, stuff like that?

http://www.eattheweeds.com/


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Depends what you mean by Nutritionally dense, many/most wild plants are high in vitamins and minerals but if you are talking about calories it gets tougher. For significant sources of calories imo for the most part you have to look to roots/tubers and some fruits and berries or nuts. Other things like mushrooms can provide a significant source but usually over a short time frame (I have picked 100lbs in a day under rare circumstances) however it would certainly be worth looking into whether you have some of the prolific native varieties like oyster for instance.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Kudzu comes to mind, but I dont think thats something you just want to go crazy near you, lest it take over.
> Beans, and other vine/climbing plants, squash, cukes, stuff like that?
> 
> http://www.eattheweeds.com/


I heard kudzu was edible, but since it is the bane of the south, I would probably end up in the county clink for deliberatly planting it. I'm already fighting Japanese honeysuckle, which has strangled the life out of my day lilies, & is trying to absorb the wooden fence around my back yard. 

FWIW, I always throw rotten maters, peppers, etc out in the woods to see what will come up.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

There is a woman that does nature/foraging walks all over Ok. She shows people what is edible and let's them harvest some. Maybe you could look into something like that


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> I heard kudzu was edible, but since it is the bane of the south, I would probably end up in the county clink for deliberatly planting it. I'm already fighting Japanese honeysuckle, which has strangled the life out of my day lilies, & is trying to absorb the wooden fence around my back yard.
> 
> FWIW, I always throw rotten maters, peppers, etc out in the woods to see what will come up.


If you don't have kudzu (the plant that ate the south) then don't ... It will spread faster than you can harvest...and to be honest, it is not that tasty... 

I do look forward to more post on the subject.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Depends what you mean by Nutritionally dense, many/most wild plants are high in vitamins and minerals but if you are talking about calories it gets tougher. For significant sources of calories imo for the most part you have to look to roots/tubers and some fruits and berries or nuts. Other things like mushrooms can provide a significant source but usually over a short time frame (I have picked 100lbs in a day under rare circumstances) however it would certainly be worth looking into whether you have some of the prolific native varieties like oyster for instance.


I think I found what I was looking for:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/wild-foods-zmaz86jazgoe.aspx#axzz2cMBKU7cc

...unfortunately, the chart is in microscopically small typeface, so that even on my 28" work monitor I can barely read it!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome chart I am going to give that some study.

If you use Firefox ctrl+ is all you need to do, internet explorer you have to change magnification. Sorry if this is really obvious but I help people with computers sometimes and one never knows what is obvious to someone else.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Any recommendations on foraging and/or gleaning in a more urban or suburban area?


----------

